# Obama Leaves God Out of Thanksgiving Address



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Nov 24, 2011

By Todd Starnes

President Obama did not include any reference to God during his weekly address titled, "On Thanksgiving, Grateful for the Men and Women Who Defend Our Country."
His remarks were void of any religious references although Thanksgiving is a holiday traditionally steeped in giving thanks and praise to God.
The president said his family was "reflecting on how truly lucky we truly are."
For many Americans, though, Thanksgiving is a time to reflect on how _blessed_ and _thankful_ they are.
The president said the "most American of blessings" is the "chance to determine our own destiny."
He called the very first Thanksgiving a "celebration of community"
"We're also grateful for the Americans who are taking time out of their holiday to serve in soup kitchens and shelters, making sure their neighbors have a hot meal and a place to stay," he said. "This sense of mutual responsibility - the idea that I am my brother's keeper; that I am my sister's keeper - has always been a part of what makes our country special."
The president said that belief is "one of the reasons the Thanksgiving tradition has endured."
But nowhere in the 11-paragraph address does he mention the Almighty.

Obama Leaves God Out of Thanksgiving Address | FOX News & Commentary: Todd Starnes


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Just a plain ole ASS


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I gotcha covered Barack you asshat... Thank God you're a one-termer. There's the mention of the Lord. 

You should just resign now. Nobody likes you, or your anti-American beliefs and attempts to socialize us. 

Go screw.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

has to keep his "voting base" happy


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I am a firm believer of something greater than myself.:smug: I have studied the bible in the past and their are so many truths that I nor any of the worlds top scientist's could ever explain. BTW, faith is a good thing to have for anyone. It can get one through the toughest times. I just wish I could live up to it's standards. In this day and age, it is tougher to do than any occupation on the planet.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

I am shocked Thanksgiving(my favorite) is still recognized as a national holiday! Its one of many, (Christmas,Easter) on the holiday endangered species list. The direction we are headed these will go the way of the buffalo in relatively short time.
Imagine your great great grandchildren asking the question in school, what was Thanksgiving, Christmas and Easter, it could happen.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> "This sense of mutual responsibility - the idea that I am my brother's keeper; that I am my sister's keeper - has always been a part of what makes our country special."


How can it be a sense of mutual responsibility when a good majority of the people we are being forced to take care of don't want to take on their share of responsibility for their own lives? I am not my brother/sister's keeper and I resent the government trying to force me to do it. If I have extra or at the very least enough, I don't mind giving up a little to help someone who truly needs it. That does not make me their keeper. I absolutely resent not having extra or at times barely enough because I am being forced to pay to support those who have no desire to support themselves.


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

_The original contract the Pilgrims had entered into with their merchant sponsors in London called for everything they produced to go into a common store, and each member of the community was entitled to one common share. All of the land that they cleared and the houses they built belonged to the community as well. Now, they were going to distribute it equally; all the land they cleared, all the houses they built belonged to the community. Nobody owned anything. They just had a share in it. It was a commune.

Rush Limbaugh Tells 'The True Story Of Thanksgiving'_​


----------

